# it's so hard



## Missa (Oct 4, 2008)

I got mice to breed for our snakes (I know, I know) ... they have babies that I just want to keep.

Beige ones .... right now there's a black banded with a spot on his head & a stripe down his nose. He's just so adorable, I want to keep him.

BF is exasperated .... he says "you can't keep all the ones you think are cute, there's going to be at least one in every litter you want and before you know it you'll be over run with cute mice you just had to keep"

I know he's right but darn it.

The snakes need to eat & it's gotten kind of expensive to feed them .... the prices for mice ave gone up for some reason.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes Snakes have got to eat and its great you want to supply them with your own mice.
If you are finding it that hard to send them to the snakes perhaps you need to get a variety in one plain colour PEW (pink eyed white) maybe then you wont find it so hard to do it as they will all look the same, but these would have to be pure PEW so's not to get the odd coloured one pop out, although if you had a doe and a buck of the same colour then maybe that would be enough, I'm not much cop with genetics i'm afraid :roll: 
Also you could have a breeding line that you breed from a couple of times a year, keep the ones you like and sell the rest. Be warned if you go for this you will have to cull the bucks down very early, people just dont want bucks they want does, mainly because they stink so much and they live alone. I cannot give away bucks not even for free, the only place I can sell my bucks is the petshop but even then if they have some in already they will want them to go first before they take mine and they don't give you much for a mouse £1 a buck £2 a doe, were as if you can sell them your self you get more for them, I sell my mice £5 each, advertise them on the internet on every free add's site you can find for your area and maybe have your own site there are plenty of free hosting sites, I have my own and quite alot of people have found it already. I wont sell does on their own unless its being bought as a companion and then I want to see the other mouse and we do intros at my house. I'm a hobby breeder of Longhaired mice (not that the coat has got that long yet :roll
I think if I was in the same predicament as you I would go this route but others may say different.


----------

